# 8 and 16 chip RAM



## dug987654

Hi all,

I recently posted a thread about some RAM not working, I emailed the seller and this is their reply:

_"You have ordered 8 chip memory and your laptop requires 16 chip memory"_

What is the difference between the two (apart from the obvious number!), and how do you tell the two apart, seeing as I ordered *a 512mb, 266mhz, PC2100, DDR module* to go with/replace the existing *256mb, 266mhz, PC2100, DDR module*. Or am I being fed a load of .....? The laptop is a Compaq Presario 2158 if that is any help.

Thanks again, Doug.


----------



## Cromewell

I suppose it's possible you have a high density sodimm, I've really only heard of high/low density RAM on desktops though. Also, as far as I know, all laptop RAM has 8 chips (you can't fit really 8 per side on those 1/2 length things).

I don't know how much RAM your laptop supports, I can never find product specifications for any machine that isn't brand new on HPs website.


----------



## bomberboysk

It could possibly be the high/low density factor, eg- 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820172102
that would be what is "16chip" memory is, and 8 chip would have 4 longer ones on each side. So that might be the problem you are having is your laptop doesnt support high density chips.


----------



## dug987654

bomberboysk said:


> It could possibly be the high/low density factor, eg-
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820172102
> that would be what is "16chip" memory is, and 8 chip would have 4 longer ones on each side. So that might be the problem you are having is your laptop doesnt support high density chips.



Both modules look the same, eg have 4 chips on both sides. I think their trying to bul**** their way out of it. The laptop is just your normal run of the mill type so I'm guessing its nothing unusual.

Cheers guys for your help


----------

